# obsessed with a toy???



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Billy seems to have an obsession with his "zebra"-- he freaks out when he cannot find it. Last night, he had so much energy at night and wanted to sleep in bed with it-- I, however, had to be the mean mommy and put it on the nightstand as it squeaks and I could see him deciding to play at 4am with it-- this morning, the first thing he did when he woke up was climb over my husband and try to get it off the nightstand-- I don't get it...he is without it all day at my mom's house and when we get home that is the first thing he goes for-- anyone else have a dog with a toy they are infatuated with???

For some reason, it is not allowing me to upload photos...but when it does, I will put them up!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mary, Cash does the same thing with "Squirrel." I've mentioned him a lot on here- but Cash nurses squirrel always the same place, always the same position. If we take squirrel and pretend to play with it like it is ours-- Cash becomes very animated and really wants him back-- once back Cash shakes him furiously for a few minutes before he positions him to suck on the tail. 
I have posted these before, forgive me. But how could I resist re-posting. 

Here's the script that goes with that last photo.

Jasper: Alpha says you can't take squirrel outside
Cash: Well she won't know if you don't tell her
Jasper: Nuh-uh
Cash: Uh-Huh.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy I just adore the last photo of Jasper and Cash. You could post it a dozen times and I wouldn't get tired of it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I cant wait to see Billy with his zebra and I just love Cash with his squirrel. That last picture cracks me up, they do look like they are having a conversation.

Monte's favorite to is a ball, he will play with that thing all day long. Riley's favorite toy is Monte, he wishes Monte would play with him all day long.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Mary....you might want to buy another zebra, just in case! :wink:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc's favorite toy is anything that Izzy has....I wish they had favorites...it sounds entertaining!! 

Oh, BTW, I think this is my 1000 post....it's taken just a few days shy of 15 months to do it! Phew.....how in the heck have you gotten over 6000 posts, Kimberly?! LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations Judy!!!!*


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congrats Judy on number 1,000. Yes it is rather amazing when you look at the number of posts that some forum members have. Not that I'm mentioning any names though.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

My Beamer is infatuated with his stuffed white dog. He naps with it, plays with it non-stop.. humps it non-stop.. I think he is in love.

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats Judy on #1000! :whoo:

Kubrick has his favorites but he doesn't ONE favorite.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Jane said:


> Mary....you might want to buy another zebra, just in case! :wink:


zebra actually was a replacement for "Mac the dog"-- i couldn't find the exact dog, so I found zebra which looked similar!

Here are the pics!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

too cute...I love Zebra too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Billy and Zebra are so adorable. He has the exact look in his eyes that Cash gets with Squirel. It's pure love. Mary, do get another Zebra now before it's too late... I am so afraid of what will happen if Squirrel ever bites the dust. 

By the way-- how do you get pictures to post so big? it's great!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love Billy's Zebra! How cute.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Mary Billy looks so content with his zebra, I just want to snuggle up with them.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Missy said:


> Billy and Zebra are so adorable. He has the exact look in his eyes that Cash gets with Squirel. It's pure love. Mary, do get another Zebra now before it's too late... I am so afraid of what will happen if Squirrel ever bites the dust.
> 
> By the way-- how do you get pictures to post so big? it's great!


I also have a giraffe in reserve-- but may get another zebra just in case-- i actually found the zebra by accident and was looking online for a dog replacement!

i couldn't get the pics to upload, so i actually posted them in my photobucket album and then posted them here-- i thought they were too big!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Zebra is cute, though Henry rips all of his soft/plush toys to shreds in a matter of days.

He has a couple of rubber toys that seem to last longer - frog, monster, purple.
These are the main toys.

(the toy that appears here in my current signature, I am already concerned about - why does he destroy I wonder)


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That pic is adorable! 
Vinny loves all the toys that Lulu currently wants.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

So, here's a picture of MOLLY'S obsession:

*BILLY*!

ound:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln has an obsession with my right leg, but I'm not showin' that here! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jane!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mary, Ricky is totally obsessed with his green frog. It's a long toy, with a squeaker in the middle and looks like cr*p ! lol He plays with it almost ALL the time and is the first toy to play fetch with. It used to be his 'doggie' that he was obsessed with, but now it's the 'frog'. sigh........ 

These pic were taken when the toy was still clean and new! It no longer has the black loop, nor any eyes or mouth. It has had 4 major surgeries so far. :suspicious:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

My carmen is obsessed with her carrot and Tito is obsessed with a poodle toy. Those two clowns will start playing with them at 10 at night. Squeak Squeak Squeak...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww Ricky


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

OHNO!!! Billy has ripped zebra's leg off-- he has already been repaired too many times, so I will be making an emergency visit to the pet store tomorrow because we are going away and he will be spending a few days at grandma's-- wish me luck making it through the night!!!:fear:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

godspeed zebra!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Poor zebra - good luck finding a replacement.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

i know the store that has it so i plan to go buy a few of them tomorrow...but to make it through the night, poor zebra is now a legless toy--- but billy has perked up and is no longer in the funk he was in before!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Mary,

My one Hav, Gabriel had destroyed every single toy I ever bought, while Sophie would just play with them.

One day I found a rain forest frog by Twisted Whiskers and when I brought it home I was amazed that Gabriel did not destroy it, but went nuts over it.
He and Sophie constantly fought over it.

Then I found the crocodile...Well that settled it! Gabe fell in love with this toy and carries it EVERYWHERE!! And for some reason he will slobber all over it, but will not chew it up (go figure!) He also runs around thowing it in the air and shaking it like crazy..

I can't figure out why this stuffed toy is different. I bought the Twisted Whiskers dog and Gabe chewed the nose off of that one ound: But the Croc is still fully in tack!







Sophie and frog







Gabes Croc

BTW..Where did you find the Zebra?? I really like that as it doesn't appear to have any small chewable parts..


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Diane, maybe he likes those BIG EYES. Those are awfully cute. 

Ollie's favorites change from week to week. Ruby, on the other hand, has a tiny little dog that barks. She kind of sucks on it too. She has pulled both ears, both eyes and the two back legs off, but still loves it. I have purchased two more that look almost exactly like it, but they won't do. It has to be THAT particular dog.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

all is right in he world-- a new zebra has entered the house (actually 3 of them...i stocked up)-- billy stuck his nose in the bag when i got home and the stinker pulled all of them out-- he was in heaven!!

imamurph..i got zebra in a store called "Pet Goods"-- not sure if it is just a local place or not-- they have a horrid website. but zebra is made by a company called Vo-toys inc-- they have a website (www.vo-toys.com/index.php) but you can't order from there (only retailers and distributors)-- zebra is part of the "four on the floor" series, but he isn't even on the site!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks, Mary..I have been looking on the Web. 

I already purchased a back up Croc for Gabriel, which by the way has a "bungee body"
the frog has bungee legs which makes an interesting tug of war..


----------

